
EU Unveils Standing Border Force That Will Act “Even If a Government Objects” - randomname2
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/463ca298-9f5c-11e5-beba-5e33e2b79e46.html
======
DrScump
Paywalled. Care to summarize the article?

~~~
chei0aiV
[https://archive.is/CabIl](https://archive.is/CabIl)

